# Cerebellum slightly small at 20 week scan ?



## jenny80

Hi

I had my 20 week scan when i was 19  weeks 5 days and all showed ok apart from the cerebellum which was :

TC - 18.67
ON-3.86

should I have concerns. Consultant said i should of measured 19.5 as this relates to how many weeks your pregnant.

any ideas what this could mean?

thanks

jenny


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

Scans can't always measure accurately, and it's not vastly different to your dates. Have they arranged any follow up scans?

Emilycaitlin zx


----------



## jenny80

Hi

I have to go back in  4 weeks time. I just pray all is ok with baby.

jenny


----------



## emilycaitlin

I'm sure it will be, let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

